# cargo trailer / camper



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking for pics and ideas of enclosed cargo trailers that double as campers. I am planning to buy one soon, probably 7x14. Toy haulers are too overpriced and a camper won't allow me to transport my quad. Primary use is hauling secondary use hunting camper. Family camp takes place at the Holiday Inn. 
Thanks,


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Here you go.

http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=42&sid=050be52c93e4ae81121f772e892be69f

A big forum FULL of converted enclosed cargo trailers. There are a million ideas and pics, and hundreds of DIY photo descriptions.


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

Wow. Great Forum!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

that is a neat forum to look through.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

I can't beleive out of this many members know one has set up camp in a cargo trailer. I'm looking for simple real ideas and pictures and what not to do. Or, many this concept is a bad idea and I should just buy a camper. What does everyone else do for a mobile deer camp?


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Do a search. There have been few previous threads with pictures on the DIY.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Hey letsgob... did you check out the link I provided? IMO there isn't much here because it's all there. Now, some folks on that forum have done theirs up to the point they look like permanent homes, but there is a ton of good info on how to do what needs to be done for hunting.

My approach will be very simple. It will be focused on keeping the trailer available for multiple purposes. I'll buy a used trailer, single axle, 6x10, or 6x12. It must have a side door, and I'd prefer double doors rather than a ramp on the back.

First I will pull the wood off the walls, and insulate walls and ceiling, then reinstall/replace the wood on the walls, and install new on the ceiling along with a lot of LED lighting. I plan to put 2" pink foam on the floor and cover it with 1/2" plywood lightly attached to make it easy to remove for times when I use the trailer for cargo, or storage. I'll have a cot, or a removable 2 bunk bed. Heat will be a removable propane furnace, hopefully scavenged from an old popup with no electric blower needed. I plan a a couple of EZup shades, and then a big polytarp as a weather fly over the whole works.


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Honestly, if it was me I would buy a used 15 year old camper. If still not in the right price range, then get a 14-16ft or so flat trailer, Mount a Truck bed camper in the front and pull 4-wheelers into the back. Take the camper off with standard truck stands for the camper if you just need a plain trailer


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Silent Elk, I like your multipurpose approach. For myself, I just don't like "campers" because everything seems to small for my 6'3" frame. So while a camper like the green "can of ham" above has appeal, I would only have it by stripping it out to bare walls, insulating, and recovering the walls. Because of the smaller doorway only in the side, that would be a bit less versatile than a converted cargo trailer. I personally have a terrible (as in none) storage problem at this time, so I can't have any kind of trailer. Sigh....


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

*Here is the one I built*

I made this one and used it for 8 years but sold because would not fit my Polaris ranger. I really liked it and plan on building another one soon. My next one will be 7 X 14 with 7 foot door.


----------



## dandbuck (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice

I bet if you made the bunks fold up against the wall like a toy hauler, you would have plenty of room for the Polaris.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

SilentElk said:


> Honestly, if it was me I would buy a used 15 year old camper. If still not in the right price range, then get a 14-16ft or so flat trailer, Mount a Truck bed camper in the front and pull 4-wheelers into the back. Take the camper off with standard truck stands for the camper if you just need a plain trailer


Truck bed campers do not allow much room for two hunters and there gear, I am trying to upgrade from one of them now. I would love to find a 16 foot scamp to use.


----------



## kellynmb (Dec 19, 2009)

Ya have started on my camper as well have a 6x12 and it will be solar powered when i finish with it. no pic yet.


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

I just added some fold down bunks, cabinets and heater to mine. It has a marine battery in the front and is charged by a solar panel to run the lights and inverter to power computer and phone charger etc...


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

dandbuck said:


> Nice
> 
> I bet if you made the bunks fold up against the wall like a toy hauler, you would have plenty of room for the Polaris.


Not high enough and they do fold. I need 7ft for the door.


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Slick idea here.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

Use to see some campers (pop up) out in Colorado that had like a deck in front where you could park a couple quads with a built in ramp. They had good ground clearance and were pretty heavy built. I don't do the back country camping much anymore and just bought a 19' pull behind with a ton of comfort features for us "old farts". You get past 70, you start putting more emphasis on that "comfort" stuff.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Great ideas but how do i convince my hi-fahlutin wife that this is cool?


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe a small FEMA trailer. You could blow out the back wall and add a ramp. They'll already have some amenities, and it'll have plenty of room for everyone. Good luck with the wife. I can't even convince my wife to let my buy a new bow, let alone start any projects like this so I got no advice about that one.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

8.5 x 20. Sleeps 4 , Holds 3 atvs, fridge, micro, heat.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Set The Hook. Thanks for the pics. Very nice setup. Wide range of possibilities for this to work well. Yours is on the high end sizewise, but a quad for each guy is nice. I have a quad that stays at the horse ranch I usually hunt, and my other site just doesn't need a quad to use. Since this thread started, I've gotten a bit of storage, and a 4x8 folding trailer. I'm thinking to build a drop on teardrop style sleeping room trailer that would be a 'hard tent' for one man.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

great ideas here. SaveBows and SetTheHook - nice rigs


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

After seeing what all of you have done with cargo trailers, Looks like I will be building one myself this spring. Would be great to see some more ideas and pictures.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

Don Schultz said:


> Set The Hook. Thanks for the pics. Very nice setup. Wide range of possibilities for this to work well. Yours is on the high end sizewise, but a quad for each guy is nice. I have a quad that stays at the horse ranch I usually hunt, and my other site just doesn't need a quad to use. Since this thread started, I've gotten a bit of storage, and a 4x8 folding trailer. I'm thinking to build a drop on teardrop style sleeping room trailer that would be a 'hard tent' for one man.


There is a teardrop with an extended trailer section for a quad being built on http://www.tnttt.com/ right now.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

brownstonebear said:


> After seeing what all of you have done with cargo trailers, Looks like I will be building one myself this spring. Would be great to see some more ideas and pictures.


Go here and check out the whole section they have for cargo trailer conversions...http://www.tnttt.com/


----------



## 11x (May 30, 2013)

seen a pop up with the a quad parked on top of it the other day. not pretty but it worked I suppose.


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's one I built from scratch, a long time ago. 










No longer have the trailer or the Jeep. The trailer top opened and the tailgate dropped. The tent on top folded up and you could store about 400lbs on top of the tent frame. It carried 12 gallons of water, and was set up for an RV battery. The tires and wheels were the same as the ones on the Jeep, so I had a spare tire that fit either one, or three spares, depending on how you looked at it.

You could easily carry 1500lbs in this trailer, more likely closer to 2500, with zero issues. It originally had a Chrysler product rear axle from a front drive car. I used that because it came with the torsion bar suspension and shocks. That was the slickest axle I have ever seen. The trailer NEVER bounced, no matter what you hit. I switched it out because the torsion bars protruded in front of the tire, severely restricting what tire and wheel I could use. 

The Jeep matched tires were only running about 15lbs air in them due to very low load. Another view.










The trailer could be submerged to just below the top, or close to 3ft with no leaks. Of course it would be hard to get a quad up there, like the OP wanted.

I found a pic of it with the Chrysler axle. Note the different wheels and lower ride height.










Oh, forgot to mention, the tongue of the trailer extended three ft to allow me to mount my 15ft canoe on top of the trailer, and not hit the back of the Jeep.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

There's a company they makes these trailer campers. They have small to large. My gf parents have one that's large. It's awsome


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## redbone311 (Sep 6, 2010)

mark


----------



## Packer58 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've been working on a 7X14 cargo trailer conversion for a couple years and have it pretty much completed. I took a lot of pics during the mod to share with others that may want to do the same. To many pics to post here but if you go to Eastmans Journal / Forum / General Hunting / Cargo Trailer Conversion the whole build is there. Hope it helps some of you guys that have been kicking the idea around.

Chuck


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

For the OP, I re-read your posts and one thing really scares me. The propane heater comment! Please do NOT use an open flame propane heater in an enclosed trailer. It will be your last hunting trip. Unless it is vented to the outside CO2 will kill you quickly.

I would look for one from an RV and properly vent it, and let the fan blow. It wouldn't take much to heat that small of trailer. They do not take up much space, about 1.5 CUft is all. It can be thermostat controlled as well.

Another safe option would be to set up a pair of RV batteries, with an inverter, and plug in an electric heater. Not sure how long they would run it but a lot simpler.


----------



## rcam1977 (Jul 24, 2011)

SET THE HOOK said:


> 8.5 x 20. Sleeps 4 , Holds 3 atvs, fridge, micro, heat.


That's a sweet setup


----------



## Sccoyote (Aug 10, 2012)

My parents had one they set up for a couple years. Wish I had a pic. sorry
It had cabinets and sink in front, a microwave and mini fridge, and A/C. They could haul a golf cart and a Harley to Myrtle Beach and stay for a week at a time.
They slept on an air mattress on the floor. I took it to the State Fair with wife and two kids and spent two nights in it.


----------

